# Hi From Bahrain



## bahrainmike (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all, I have just chopped in my S4 soft top for an ABT tuned 2.0T TT and thought I should head to the best place to get info on the TT. Look forward to finding out more from you all and hopefully contributing myself


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Welcome ! Car sounds the biz.

TTitan


----------

